# Stream Hobby Shop, Newport News VA.



## slaprock (Dec 3, 2001)

The weather man is only right about the weather, when you don't want him to be. Rain Sucks!!!


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

Yes, yes, rain sucks! I'm all ready to run some on-road & was very disappointed in the rain today. I don't have alot of Saturdays off from work lately...


----------



## slaprock (Dec 3, 2001)

Shane

you get the nitro TC3 running


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road starts on Saturday May 17. We use AMB lap counting. Have food nearby. A great place to race.


----------



## RDLIN-IT (Jan 13, 2003)

Nitro TC3 is alive!!! Dirty, Josh and I worked on it saturday and got the motor broke in. I ran it again on Sunday and it ran fine. Still working on the fuel tuning.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Do We Run Foam Or Rubber Tires For Nitro?


----------



## RDLIN-IT (Jan 13, 2003)

I believe the majority will say foams but I don't know which compounds. Anyone else know?


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Yea... It is foams for nitro on road. I'll start asking around, as far as what is working well lately. I know there are a number of new nitro sedan specific tires that have come out in the last year or so. Jaco has Nitro shoes, etc. They're coming in different widths now, too. 

Usually they run slightly softer rears than fronts; like 45 shore front, 40 shore rears.

If somebody can get with Bubba, Chris Crews, or Gary Miller, they would know pretty well, I would think. Donnie may know as well.


----------



## RDLIN-IT (Jan 13, 2003)

I talked to donnie and he said to run double purple fronts and purple rears. The rears should be wider than the front but I don't remember the exact mm size.


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

26mm front... 30mm back if you are talkin proline nitro shoes. If you run 30mm rear tho, remove some rear toe! Plaids and purples are not as durable as "gas rubber" tires. www.speedtechrc.com carries a wide range of tires, foams AND rubbers. Thier listing can give you and idea of what to order from Rusty The new Mugen MTX-3 tires (foams) are very wear resistant, (one run in modified with an 8 turn and there was little to NO discernable wear on my abrasive home track surface... (no chunking) and provide ample traction for the dollar, on high temp asphalt tracks. At 16$ a pair, and several weeks of running, you cant beat em! Shore ratings for front up to 110 degrees (track temp) is 45... and 42 in the rear. Just a starting point that should work well. I included a pic of some YOK138G tires (rubber) that i usually practice with... these wore out in about 8 hard runs, all the way down to the threads! The foams have several weeks on them... and still have yet to get smaller than 2.24, chunk, or peel apart like plaids and purples do! Dont debate the difference between nitro HP and electric HP... there are guys here with serpent 705's and two speeds that cant touch my lap times... OR straightaway speed. So tire durability on nitro shouldnt be a factor. We have a club out of Florida, PARA R/C, that has brought ALOT of fast guys here for racing. Huge 200' x 75' layouts in the middle of the local HT parkinglot.  Anyways... just my .02 .
- Dave


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Ok... no pic... too big fer the site.  
- Dave


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Just because electric is faster doesn't mean the tire wear is even remotely the same. Electric is faster mainly BECAUSE it is smoother. Smoother= less wear. 

That said... I think driver and setup have more to do with tire wear than gas vs. electric.




Of course mainly I just wanted to bust you balls a bit Dave. :devil:


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

:jest: Nothin like a good ball bustin! I think i miss that most of all...being here in AL. You and Jady can get rather raw... and makes for an amusing night at the track! :lol: Agreed... tire wear is related to driver and setup... but alot of people will automatically say gas is harder on tires due to the "increased HP". Which reminds me... while talking about tires... did you ever find who snagged your tires off of your integra?! Me and my girl swapped the Saturn L200 for a 94 prelude with an h23 in it (104k miles.. and milano red, damn good shape, got it from a chic, original owner, her dad bought it for her as a grad present, she was selling it to get a BMW... friggin creampuff man). Aint done nothin to it yet (just a clutch... wasnt slippin but... wanted one with more bite.. and had the flywheel turned down while i was at it)... prolly wont for a while...the import scene here is kinda slow. So im hoping interest in ripping parts here is just as slow! Noone here does any motor work on imports other than repair. There is a shop..but they do only bolt-ons and rims and tires... no machinists for head work and such. But i figured 190HP stock was sufficient for now... LOL Anyways... till next time...
- Dave


----------



## BUBBAICM (Mar 31, 2002)

yep what they said. tire wair is usally set up and trigger finger. i've run most of all tire compounds. 40 & below shore for colder weather 50 degees & lower. 40 & above shore for 60 degrees & above. they also make front & rear foam rear foam being more open cell front foam is more dense closed cell. a mix of compounds between 50 & 60 degees.
I run 40 in the rear 45 in the front, purple rears double purple fronts varing the width acording to what the car is doing. hope this helps some. .............bubba


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Bubba

What's happening? Will you be joining us soon? The 17th?

Dave

Excellent purchase. :thumbsup: I dig ludes!! MMMMMMmmmm. H23. So much potential in those engines. The right cams and bolt-ons do so much for those. There is more going on for Hondas in Alabama than you might think. I'm not sure where in AL, but there are a couple good Honda gurus around with a lot of forced induction experience. 

One is named Jim (knows supercharged setups very well, makes custom pulleys and other stuff) Contact info:

Motorvations Motorsports
(205) 661-3600
'93 Civic Si H/B with B18C1, JRSC @ 8psi
Best 1320: 12.68 at 110 mph
'95 Civic DX Coupe with H22A4... Daily driven with a baby seat in the back...
Best 1320: 13.96 at 101 mph 

As for the wheel thief.... Last I heard the cops knew who one was but he took off out of town. Oh well. I've moved on. Let's hope Kharma catches up with them.


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Chad! Thanx for the info... i was wondering about underdrive pulleys, and supercharging versus turbo. I know the difference between the two, and i think i would prefer supercharging to turbo. Supercharging gives power without the lag (but a little more drag), and on demand, but i know a person that is on top of the game can get a turbo almost lag-free. Not to mention the piping for a supercharger seems to leave a cleaner appearance under the hood. A full header and exhaust setup will run me close to 900... all GReddy bolt-on. Parts for these things aint cheap. I will most likely do exhaust/intake first... fuel/spark management... then cams/head/pulleys. Forced induction will be last. NO NITROUS... i have seen the bad bad bad of that world. Depends tho... ZEX makes a great kit... maybe a 50 shot... you know speed... its addictive! :devil: Heck im having fun runnin stock mustangs and camaros!! Car handles tight for it to be that old... it has the SI Aluminum wheels of that year... so some ground control coilovers to drop it a lil bit, and some cross drilled rotors should make her look sweet going slow... and bring her down fast. Sure beats the blue 1986 Accord hatch i used to have.......... LOL I ran a guy here that owns a Type R...hes got me on top speed... i can pull him all the way to 90 in 3rd... then he just walks the dog on me (hes prolly slow on the shift) ... i top out just shy of 130 mph flat-out. I say walk the dog... hes about two carlengths ahead of me. Next time ill close the sunroof! LOL Ill give that guy Jim a call and talk to him, pick his brain on what he thinks i can do. Geez... too many hobbies! My brother in law has an '02 smurf-blue BMW M3... dear god that car is sick! His wife just got one of the new Z4's....... bastards. LOL 

Whats up Bubba? How you been feeling? I miss the city.... >sigh<
- Dave


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Next race 17 May Saturday


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Off road need s some help saturday May 10 to get the track finished. Any help any length of time.
Remember on road saturday May 17
Rusty


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

My TC3 is ready. My 1/12 is sorta ready. Just need to get some rear tires for that. I guess pinks or whites? I've only run 1/12 mod on pavement for a half a lap or so.  Some of you were there.... Some of you saw the tape. Lol. It was a spectacle.

Dave: I have a Zex kit with a purge solenoid, pressure guage, etc... I had it in my GSR for one weekend/ bottle. Clutch couldn't hold it, and I didn't feel like taking the time to put in an aftermarket one. The car only had 12,000 miles on it at the time. I had the interior gutted at the time. I ran a best of 14.6 ish with a "65 shot", slipping clutch and a struggling driver (my first and only time on a real strip). I remember having good trap speed (indicating good power), but my 60 foot times were horrid... like 2.3's.... part clutch, part inexperienced driver. You need a real beefy clutch to run nitrous. But you can run it pretty safely motor wise. The main thing is to retard your timing a couple of degrees, and run colder spark plugs. Never over rev. Missed shifts BAD.


----------



## Mika Hakkinen (Dec 19, 2002)

*Chad*

How do you get to stream from chesapeake. I was told that its close to the James River bridge.


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Mika, I thinks it's near the intersection of Jefferson and Main st., in a little strip shop besides the brake/muffler shop. They race in the lot around back of the shop.

lastplace


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*Directions to Stream Hobby Shop*

After crossing the James River Bridge make a left onto Jefferson Ave.Go approx 1.3 miles and at the intersection of Jefferson and Main you will see a Big ALs Muffler Shop. Turn left at the light and right into Big Al's. Come straight through the parking lot and you will see a small strip center. Stream is located there. Next on road race, saturday 17 May. Hope to see you there.
Rusty


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Rusty, Start time Saturday? What will be the classes? Is there going to be a 20 minute main for the weed eaters(nitro)?? I hope not.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

They entry time will end at 10:30am. Nitro mains are 10 min.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

It is now 8:45 am Saturday May 17 and we are setting up on road track.
We will race if rain holds off.
Rusty


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Rusty, Great on road set up I'll be back to race soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Glad you liked it.Tell your friends.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Next on road race is May31 Registration ends at 10:30am. Racing starts at 11:00am. Come race at the best road course in the area. Long straight and smooth surface. Rule #1 have fun.
Rusty


----------



## Mika Hakkinen (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks alot guys for the info. Wasn't able to make it to the last race but I hope to make the next one. How is eveything going last place? How is your son doing in the oval class? Hope to see everyone soon.

Melvin AKA BENZ TEK


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Melvin, Stream has a nice outdoor set-up, you should try it out. Taylor is doing great, Earl helped with the set up and Taylor has improved his driving skills. 

Try and make the next race, the layout is great and you'll know most of the people there.

Can you fix Volvo front end bushings??????

lastplace


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Melvin... been tryin to call you... your fone wont let me through with the new ## you left me! Whats the deal?! Call me...
- Dave


----------



## threeflys (Dec 15, 2002)

*What's up guys?*

Hey, you all might remember me from the other track (I had the yellow stratus woth the paint coming off). What's up Mel?
Anyway, I bought a used Bloody Carpet Knife a while back and havn't used it. It's set up and comes with a FM transmitter(no rcvr),servo and personal transponder along with a sweet speed 8 body that has never seen a track (or wall!)
Anyone interested? I live right next to Stream, so I could bring it by.
Hope all is going well in the racing world.
Chris :wave:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Hey everyone, i have a decked out trinity reflex, turbo 35, fantom dyno and laptop for sale. i'm trying to replace my stolen 1/8 scale before the regionals. anyone interested contact Brian Higgins 757-490-3423 thanks


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Brian, Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## SLong (Jul 16, 2002)

Mika Hakkinen - just come over the JRB toward Newport News and hang a left onto Jefferson Ave. Follow that up maybe 8 lights & it's on the left. (OK locals, correct me if I'm wrong. Just trying to help!)

Chad, Chris, Melvin, & Dave, what's up guys? (Only 4 people I know here) 
Man, been road trippin' for rc (and going to hit BMS, Coopers, hopefully Chatham for the triple legger races and hopefully MSA) & racin' some non-rc this summer. Got myself hoppin' big time! Even am getting some "help" through some local businesses to race the non-rc stuff this summer. Moocho good! LOL. Beats having to pay for it out of my pocket. (Yeah, right, married with children!)
I'll be going to the outdoor oval mecha (sp) this summer. Ahhhh, BMS. I'll be hitting that monster with my (dig this) nitro oval car! OMG, BALLISTIC! And the you'll hear "Caution turn one!"
Dave, my condolences go out to you. Sorry man but I just "got the word" not long ago.......

PS. Have FUN out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

SLong!! Whats up hoss?! "Got the word?" You make it sound like i lost my penis or something! Can i say penis on here? Penis IS a medical term... right? :lol: Sorry... just went aLONG with your screen name so well... :devil: Whatcha gonna be racing full scale Slong? You hookin up with anyone out at Langley? You think married with children is hard on the wallet... try married, divorced AND children!! How did everything turn out with your family upstate?! And where oh where is Psycho?? Is he still racin with yas too?
- Dave


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*On Road*

:roll: :roll: :wave: :wave: On road Saturday may 31 at Stream Hobby Shop Registration ends at 10:30am Racing starts at 11AM. 
Rusty


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Weather looks to be pretty decent. We may have to make sure we move through the heats kind of quick, since later in the afternoon the chance of rain increases. 

SLONG!!!! Good to hear from you. You thinking of bringing the Charlie Brown taxi out of retirement? Please do. Our on-road layout is fast smooth and a lot of fun. Does Tommy have a TC? As for the directions.... You got it. Strip mall next to Big Al's on the corner of Jefferson and Main st. Can't miss it. You'll see everyone parked in the grass behind the strip mall. Keep us all posted on the full scale stuff, too. We'll come out and support.

Dave: I have no idea what you guys are talking about. I hope all is well.


Though I have no personal involvement...... I hope your penis is o.k. as well. :lol:


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Well another washout. Rain Rain Rain Next wek is off road.
SOCKS RULE


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

OK

I guess we're just going to have accept the fact that it always rains on Saturday.


----------



## Type AA (Dec 3, 2002)

*endurace race*

Hey guys, it doesn't rain indoors and you guys are welcome to come on over and run the TC's indoors when it rains you out at Rusty's place. We are still running and open for business.
We are planning on running an endurance race for each class with three cars and three driver teams soon! Cash team entrance and cash payout, it would be worth your while, looking to run each class about a 1000 laps. Now that would be some fun! Get three of your buddys and hook up for some long term fun! lol Anyway see ya guys later!
Type AA :wave:


----------



## Type AA (Dec 3, 2002)

*almost forgot*

Hey Melvin if you are following this thread. I have something for you at the track you need to come by and pick it up!
Type AA


----------



## Mika Hakkinen (Dec 19, 2002)

*Thanks Type AA*

I will try to get by there during the week. I've been so busy lately on the weekends. I like the idea of the enduro race  Say hi to everyone for me.

SLONG
Good to hear from you. Nitro Oval huuh. Let me know when you run that on the track... I'll take off a sick day to see that :thumbsup: 

Dave 
My number has changed to 757-971-9506. My boss found out my old number and would call me on the weekend trying to get me to work. :dude: What kind of wakky tobacky is he smoking. Oh I am going to try the ball ends I got from snowbirds to see how they hold up. Send me pics of the track when you get a chance.

laterz

Oh I forgot to tell you that the New phone# is on the new GSM network so it takes a couple of extra second before it hits my phone. The new V70 is nice.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Next On Road 14 June. It will not rain!!!!!!
Rusty


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

I hope not. I'll probably be working anyway.

Where & when will this endurance race be held? Are you talking about touring or oval? I'm definately interested in that, if it's touring. I'll need to find a 3rd driver though...


----------



## Type AA (Dec 3, 2002)

*Endurance Race*

EmptyCan,
Yes we will run an endurance race for the Touring car class if we can get enough entrants. You will run a road course through the infield of the oval track and utilize part of the oval. We are working out the detail at this time, but it is looking as if it will be a team effort with three team drivers and one car. This will be a cash payout, based on the number of entries for each class. Hopefully we will have flyers and entry forms by the end of this month. It will be a hoot I am sure!

Thanks, Type AA


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

:wave: :wave: On Road Saturday June 14. Bring your 1/12 scales.
It will not rain.
Rusty


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

Type AA,
Sounds great to me, I'm up for it...Let me know when & where!

Rusty,
I'll be there provided it doesn't rain & I don't have to work.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road racing Saturday June 14. I'll be here by 8am. Any help for track set up will be remembered. 
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

It didn't rain but it was hot!!!! Next is off road. We had a good turnout today. Next race 21 June.
Rusty


----------



## junkyarddawg (Apr 20, 2003)

rustyk where is my gradution gift? 

lata 
joe


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Off road this saturday June 21.
Rusty
We will be running nitro


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

What nitro classes will you be running?


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: On road this saturday June 28. Off road last week was great.


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

As for nitro classes...

Just 1/10 touring.... 2 or 4 door sedan bodies. .15 engines are fine. Foams allowed (only on nitros).

I'd love see a couple 1/8 scales running, but I doubt that'll happen since they're sooo expensive to run. You could race full scale at Langley for that kind of money, lol.


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

I hear ya, I'd love to have an 1/8 scale on-road car. Or off road buggy, for that matter...


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road this saturday 28 june Stream Hobby Shop spread the word. The best place to race outdoor on road.
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*Off road Racing 5 July*

 Hey all you on road racers why don't you come out saturday July5th and watch some dirt racing. We race 1/10 ele and nitro.
Our next on road race is 12 July. Remember we race each week. One week on road one week off road. Give us a call for more details. (757)591-0720


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Don't forget 5 July Off Road Racing.Will Have Food Tent Setup


----------



## threeflys (Dec 15, 2002)

*Cars for sale*

Hey guys,
I've got a couple of cars for sale, I just don't have the time and energy to give to racing anymore. (besides Rusty has some sweet trains I need!)
I have a Team CRC Bloody Knife 12th scale that the body has never even been run! (the car has) It comes with a personal transponder, JR Fm radio (no rcvr), teken speed control (works fine) and extra set of foams. Make me an offer
I also have a TC3 racer kit with foams and a few hop up parts but mostly stock with an Futaba magnum FM radio/rcvr. I think I can make it ready to roll for a new racer. make me an offer (I put out over $600 last summer for this set up)
Let me know
my cell is 757 897-0583 or email me at [email protected]
Later,
Chris


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Trains We're going to race trains? Oh what a rumor that would be. Hope to see all of you saturday Dirt I love dirt I love dry Dirt.On road next week.


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

I can't wait to race on-road. I just painted a new body for my TC3. It's a '49 Mercury,  black with Dupli-Color Mirage color chance flames. It looks soooooo good. I don't know how it will handle though,I may need to install a rear wing.I am ready to race it (the TC3 is dialed), but I almost hate to, for fear of ruining the body. Oh well, gotta race it to show it off! :freak:


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

:wave: :wave: On road racing this saturday 12 July. Let's have another go turn out. Spread the word.
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road saturday 12 July
Rusty


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Well you don't have to tell ME twice.... Haha


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

EmptyCan.... You don't HAVE to race it, to show it off. If it were me, I'd bring it but race a sedan body. In all honesty, the best handling bodies are the ROAR legal 4-doors..... Stratus, Accord, Alpha, Vauxhall, etc.... Even the Porsche, Lambo, and Ferrari bodies don't handle as well as the plain 'ole Dodge 4 door grocery getter skin.

When you're making laps, it's the cool paintjob that makes all the difference in appearence anyway.

Don't let anyone tell you that aerodynamics don't make a difference to our little cars. Anyone that says this is just plain wrong.


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

Oh yeah, I know about the handling issue. The chassis is dialed & I have a Ferrari 360 and an F50 that I usually race. The F50 feels really planted to me, it's got alot of downforce all around. I'll probably run a few practice laps with the Merc' just to see how it feels. I've got a Pro-Line wing & standoffs that I can install if I have to. I think it might look kind of cool. I bet it'll take away from the sexy lines & sleek overall look of the car. I hate to paint a body just to be a shelf queen & I rarely run the TC3 anywhere but the track.


----------



## Mika Hakkinen (Dec 19, 2002)

*Time*

What time does practice start on Saturday?


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

As soon as the track is set up. Usually around 9am


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Off Road this saturday July 19. ELE and NITRO


----------



## threeflys (Dec 15, 2002)

*still have 12th scale and TC3*

Hey guys,
I still have the Bloody Carpet Knife fr sale- $125 with an extra set of wheels/tires and a brand new Speed 8 body.

Also still have compleate ready to go TC3.
Chris
897-0583


----------



## Mika Hakkinen (Dec 19, 2002)

*Hey Chris*

Why sell your TC3. You need to at least put a 10 turm modified in it and run it. Are you moving or just getting out of R/C. They are running touring and 12 scale at Streams. Go check it out next weekend.


Melvin


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On Road this saturday 26 July.
Rusty


----------



## threeflys (Dec 15, 2002)

Melvin,
I'm not sure, I just got a lot of hobbies right now and not enough money!
If I don't sell the cars, I'll hold on to them. I still enjoy racing and havn't raced on pavement yet!
What's the classes like at Streams? Is anyone else in my "league" 
Mel, you know how I race (I suck) so no one take that last comment any other way! 
I'll try and swing by Saturday, you know it's a whole mile and a half away!
Chris


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

I'm totally in your league Chris...  And would really love to get 1/12 scales going well at Stream. Don't Sell!! Stock elec and Nitro touring are going just fine, but we need to get this 1/12 thing going. The track is easily smooth enough for these little buggers, and I think they'd be a straight up blast on this bigger flowing track. I'm just gonna start running mine weather anyone else shows or not!!

Melvin: Quit showing up when we're done!! Grab some Take off 27's or 32's and be there 8:30 to 9:00 ish so you can run a pack or two of practice. We'll have some tent for you to get under.
Bring it...

Chad


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Off road saturday AUG 3. Track is in great shape. Let's get some nitro running. Spread the word.\
Rusty


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey Rusty, if you are looking for killer cells to stock in your shop for fair prices... you need to call Ron Atomic at Kinetix RC. I just got two new packs of 3300 GP cells from him... 1.16+ for less than 50$ a pack!! From what i understand he is looking to spread his distributorship... i know the guys at your track(s) would love them cells for that kind of money! If you are interested i can give you his # to call him... just didnt know if you were looking to stock killer cells at great prices. As Jady says, "I HATE Trinity... they the devil!"  Supposedly GP is releasing a new version of the 3300 that will enable higher voltage output with little loss of runtime... sounds like now is the time to be in ELECTRIC!  
- Dave W


----------



## Shonuff (Nov 12, 2001)

trinity is the devil


dave, pm me, i need to get ahold of you. got some theorizing to do

ALABAMA MAN--HA


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Dave.....

Nothing against Ron's packs or nothing, but Rusty has been selling SMC's for 49.95. Lately they have been 1.18+ 385's at 30A. Nobody can beat that right now. Though it looks like keeping them in stock is a slight issue.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

What's up Slaprock?
Rusty


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Heck Chad i can see the SMC deal is better! The track i goto in Louisiana has them for the same price... 49.95 for the same numbers... i thought it was a fluke... SMC is usually more expensive... i figured they were blowing out older cells that had been on the shelf. I guess Danny decided to drop his prices? I was just impressed with Kinetix... and thought i would pass the info on. :thumbsup:

Hey Jady... i have been out of town for the past few days racing, sorry it took so long for me to get back to ya...ill PM you. 

BTW guys... i know this is an onroad thread... but i got a setup on my B4 that friggen ROCKS! I had alot of bad traffic and luck this past weekend at Redstick... but i managed to qualify 6th in the A and took 4th with all the comp there for the Cajun Classic (and hacked to last on the start) and post the fastest single lap by 4 tenths... and was 6 tenths slower in stock than the fastest lap set in Mod. There was a few sponsored guys there... Peak/Losi and Banzai/Losi drivers. I practiced mod for four hours on Friday... and Saturday morning... ran out of armatures by racetime (14 packs of practice... two 10 turn armatures later) and had to settle for racing stock class. Anyways... ill pass it on if ya would like to have it to try. 

- Dave


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

:roll: :roll: On road this week end????


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

Dave,
I'm FINALLY retiring the B3 & picking up a B4 this weekend (birthday's rule!). I'd like to get a look at that setup. Thanks,
- Scott


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

SCOTT...BIRTHDAYS ROCK! Im glad you are gettin a B4... youll love it man. Will do about the setup... im on my way to bed right now... but im off work tomorrow and will send it to you in a PM... I spoke to the boys at HT here in Mobile... Seth knew exactly who i was talking about when i mentioned your name! "Tell him i said hi and i hope hes doin aight..." damn southern accent is hard to replicate in type!  
- Dave


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

It looks as though we'll be shifting our schedule starting next weekend. This should help people that want to race on road at Debbies as well. Hopefully this will help turnouts at both locations. 

We'll schedule on road for this Saturday (the 9th), then run it again next weekend on the 16th.

I spoke with a number of people last night who were very happy about this.


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Are you running today, Aug 9th ??


----------



## Mika Hakkinen (Dec 19, 2002)

*race day*

Not sure!! I just talked to Rusty and he said that there is standing water all over the track. I'm suppose to call him back at 9am to see how its doing.


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

9:07 AM, It just started raining in VA Beach, that sucks


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

It IS BRRIGHT AND SUNNY AT 10015 JEFFERSON AVE. Chad won the A Mains turning 143 laps in 5min . JD tied a string to his Trinty loaded Radio Shack car and pulled it to a last place in the ZZZ main. Mike Mcdaniel won 1/12 in his own little race. 
OK now the truth Stream will run on road 16Aug but only if it rains
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Chad & JD thanks for all your work saturday.
Rusty


----------



## junkyarddawg (Apr 20, 2003)

what have i been missin? i have been busy, sorry i havent been there in awhile!! im in N.C.. im with family (well very very close friends) i may try and be there this coming weekend!


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road saturday


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

It is not looking good for today


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

We had great racing today. Many thanks to all those who came from Va Bch. Hope to see all of you in two weeks.
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Due to the upcoming off road nationls at Tiltyard there will be no off-road racing Saturday Aug23. On road racing will be on 30Aug
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road racing this saturday 30Aug. Let's have a really big turn out.
Rusty


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

*Formula One Class?*

Would anyone at all be intersted inan F1 class for on-road? My team-mate & I have a pair of Tamiya F201's and an F103, besides our TC3's. Touring cars are great, but we don't have a class to run our F1 cars.
Tha F201's are competent tourers (shaft driven, fully suspended, 4wd) with an exotic flair. With a little fine tuning (they are fully adjustable), they handle great. Almost on par with TC3's, HPI's & Losi's. They just deserve their own class to be fair & for the cool factor. They list for little more than $150 & would be a great candidate for a "Spec", cost controlled, or beginner class. Might help keep some slower drivers in their own class until they had the experience neded to compete in some of the more serious touring classes. Like a Sportsman Touring class or something. In AL, we raced alot of oval. Rookies for the most part, started in the Legends class until they felt they had the experience (or the required points) to move up to Stock or Mod Oval, where the Carpet Knifes & RC10L3's ran. It made for some fun, exciting, fair & clean racing. Everyone was in their own league, you know?
Just something fun to think about. If you're interested, e-mail Rusty or me, @ [email protected]


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Sounds good to me. Any interest out there?


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road saturday 30 Aug. Let's see some of those 1/12 cars.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On Road saturday Aug30. We will be closed Labor Day
Rusty


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

C'mon mow, no takers on an F1 class?


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Great racing this past saturday. 
Rusty


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Nitro seems to be growing well again.... We just need the stock touring class to return to it's former glory. Where did everyone go? I know I haven't been racing it, but will be back soon. Need to build another tourer soon. 

F1 stuff.... They're neat. Full scale F1 is one of my faves to watch (far above Nascar). If people really want to race them, they should bring them!! I just don't want to see an existing class suffer for a new one. If new classes get added without bringing in new racers, the racing WILL suffer. You end up with 8 heats, each with 3 people in them. Which makes for boring racing, with no good matchups. If the same 24 people were all in the same class, there would be a lot more side by side racing, and a lot more fun. It's the truth.

Another downside to RC F1.... They are open wheel. When 2 TC's touch, they bounce off each other and keep going (very good for RC racin). When 2 open wheel cars just touch at high speed, it is often catstrauphic...... Fenders are a wonderful thing. 

Not trying to be the total downer, just trying to make sure everyone is aware of the issues with that F1 stuff.


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

Bodido:
Good point about the open wheel cars. However, you must admit that it makes for some exciting racing. The F201 is a tough little car, too. The suspension arms aren't graphite or anything & will flex a little in a crash, rather than break. The chassis is plastic & tough as nails, too. Kind of like a TL01 or something, virtually indestructable.
Do you have an F201? Just curious. I'll bring mine with me next time, if only to generate interest & practice a little. As far as the classes are concerned, I would definately still race electric touring along with F1, as I'm sure most would.
Has attendance been down? I have been working alot of Saturdays so I haven't been able to make it lately.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road racing this Saturday 13 Sep. Weather has been great. Let's hope for a great day. Remember tax season will soon be here. Will be good for racing up to Thanksgiving. We also race off road.Track is in good shape. Thanks to Chad and JD for all their work.
Chad have a great day at your new job.
Rusty


----------



## Sennafan (Sep 9, 2003)

Yo! How are you guys doing! Man I miss Yall!!! If you race F1 I will drive all the way from columbus to race. Jady would love it here now there isn't anything going on but Dirt.


----------



## Shonuff (Nov 12, 2001)

ED!!

you got any spandex?


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

What's Up Jd


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Man... Jady beat me to it. You doing your crunches Ed? Tell us about this dirt up there. You racing at crcrcrcrcrcrc or whatever it's called?

Keep us up to date on the big race situation up there Ed. Isn't there something in January going on? I will definately head up your way at least once this winter. Might have to even swing up just for a club race and hang out.


----------



## Sennafan (Sep 9, 2003)

To quote someone on CORCAR.com website, "Dirt is for farming, carpet and asphalt is for racing."  I tried the dirt, but to me its like NASCAR it's just not my thing. But our house should be done by then and if you guys want to come up, I will find out all the details and let you crash. I just don't know how much furniture we will have, but there will be plenty of room and food. 

As for club races you are not going to believe this, but outdoor season is over. It is an awesome track, the A main guys are unbelievable. I am going to try out Ultra in Cinnci. I have not heard anything, but good stuff about it. 

As for crunches, I have to get back on it, my old boss from chip and dales found out I was back in town and wants me to start my old job. I still got it. Holla!


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

See, an F1 class would be awesome! I'll bring mine next time I come. Hopefully I can generate some interest locally. Anyone who wants to is more than welcome to take it for a test drive.

Rusty & Chad, about the class, I think if it did get going that it should be a spec class, just to keep crash damage to a minimum with them being open wheeled cars & all. Not necessarily a spec class, but a stock class, anyway. I guess parts support would be an issue too. I know Rusty can get Tamiya parts but if we break, our race day would be over. I imagine it would have to be a very popular class for Rusty to invest in an F201 parts stock. I will say that I have had some pretty horrific encounters with curbs & such while playing & never have broken anything.
I still think it would be cool though.


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

SPANDEX!! OMG i needed a good laugh! :lol: :::looking at MTV::: Has anyone noticed that Kelly Clarkson chic lately?  Just thought i would share my big moment of the day here in beautiful Alabammie with youse guys. Time for bed... and 8 days straight of work...
- Dave


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

By the way ED... i resent the dirt is for farming thing... i cant help the fact that Farmer John runs the local races here! Can anyone find me a TC3 rally conversion?! I think my TC3 could till the garden with the right tires and an 8X2 in it!  SAVE ME?!!  
- Dave


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

Yes yes, Kelly's butt is outta control. It's really quite funny, but YIKES!


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Ok guys. Gonna be in VA Sept 25th-28th. Ill be driving up on thursday... and driving back on sunday. Comin back for house/apt hunting... i spent a little time on the phone today... hope it nets me a job there... gotta get school stuff straight too for goin to ODU. Looks like im going to be in the "out of state" tuition range for the first year (360 consecutive days) till my local residency kicks in. Anyways, just wondered what was goin on as far as racing goes that weekend. I wanna see everyone while im there... maybe hit IHOP late one night. I aint got enough room in the Lude to pack racin gear too... so ill just be hangin out. Can anyone say "ROAD TRIP"?!  
- Dave


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Wow Dave.... I don't know if your timing is good OR bad. It sounds like you're coming back to us.... Good news. There is definately racing that weekend. It's just that most of us won't be racing in the Tidewater area. ROAR region two off-road regionals are at Tiltyard that weekend. The 27th only, though. One day race. Most will be there on Friday as well. You can get there in three hours from my hood at our pace (cough, cough). Josh's 92 hatch with B16 lives, btw.... Still needs an o2 sensor and tuning, but it runs alright. Should be pretty quick.


As for the out of state tuition.... OUCH!!


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Well fooey... friday was apt/house hunting day anyways... so that was out of the question. Now saturday, youse guys will be at the Tilt... and that is 6 more hours in that car (round trip)... its 12 to 13 hours (in a Saturn) to Va from here... i dunno about another 6. :drunk: Melvin made it here in 10 hours i think, when he came to visit... and he was in a slow ass Stang.  Ill see, it sure would be good to see everyone. Maybe melvin and i can hook up and come out that way... ill have to call him. Yeah, the wife seems really serious about it this time, the market for selling/buying a house is really good right now... wasnt so good last time. Our house is overbuilt for the neighborhood, it brings the value down. It sucked too, she had a job in VA and everything! She has made reservations at the LaQuinta next to The Kettle (Oshmans fave after race eat place!) ill drop a line on here when i know the room. If i dont have a chance to see yas, good luck at the race!
- Dave


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Ok, if HTUSA has that trophy race, ill hit that Saturday. Im callin Mel to see if he can show. Ill see if i can wedge my TC somewhere in the back window of the car... :lol: 
- Dave


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

I hope everyone is ok... Melvin said he was still without power yesterday. Wish all of you well.
- Dave


----------



## Shonuff (Nov 12, 2001)

just got power a few hours ago--damn hurricanes


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Glad youre aight Jady... hope the rest is well too. Ill be postponing the trip to VA till mid october. We have a few more things we need a little more time to work out before we come.  
- Dave


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

:wave: :wave: STREAM HOBBY SHOP has made it through Isabel. shop will be open wednesday at 10am. Come see us .
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On-Road racing saturday 27 Sept at Stream
Rusty


----------



## SLong (Jul 16, 2002)

I just got power back recently & have been hoping to check up on you folks. Rusty, JD, Dave, Chad, & everyone else, HELLO OUT THERE! LOL.

When's the next race over there? I GOTTA' get rid of this itch!
sycopasser & I went to the ARCOR Nats a few weeks back. We were unloading the vehicle just as the 1st round was going on the track. Yikes! After an almost 6 hr. drive out there we weren't going home so we gave it a shot. Ended up doing not to bad but far from great too.

Hope to see everyone soon.......


----------



## Mika Hakkinen (Dec 19, 2002)

Good to hear from you Steve!! Are you going to be going to Coopers with Tommy. Tommy told me that there may be customworks intimidators for sell still. Man I wouldn't mind putting a wedge on that and doing some power drifting with you guys. Talk to you soon.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On Road was great this past saturday. Billy and Nathan came up with a new track layout and everyone seemed to like it. Some have asked about running a point series. I have no problem with that I just need to know how to do it. On road 11 Oct see you there.
Rusty


----------



## SLong (Jul 16, 2002)

Mika (man I always loved that one!) contact me at [email protected] ASAP please. Gimme' your phone number, we need to talk relatively soon.

And you're right, Coopers indoor dirt oval is way cool! And the outdoor asphalt track is just as good! They are both fast & fun.

Thanks!


----------



## Shonuff (Nov 12, 2001)

SLONG!!!!!


man i havnt heard from you in a while. you still got that tc?


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On Road Saturday Oct11
Rusty


----------



## SLong (Jul 16, 2002)

Shonuff, long time no see......I parted with my TC when I took the ARCOR Virginia state director job. It was only fair to the car anyway! BUT I still do have the Mugen, hehehe


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road saturday OCT11
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road not looking good for saturday 11 oct It is raining preety good now.Please call shop in morning if coming along way.
Rusty


----------



## threeflys (Dec 15, 2002)

Anyone gotta T Maxx or T Maxx like truck they wanna trade for some onroad cars (TC3/Bloody Knife)?
email me,
Chris
Hey Mika


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

:wave: :wave: Off road this saturday 18 Oct.
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

:wave: :wave: Off road this saturday 25 Oct


----------



## Mika Hakkinen (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey Chris!!

How has everything been? Instead of selling your onroad I have a better option called racing your onroad :thumbsup: If you have the need for speed let me know... I'll get you set back up  


Melvin


----------



## slaprock (Dec 3, 2001)

just being it back to the top


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Good Job


----------



## SLong (Jul 16, 2002)

Mika Hakkinen, I'm still waiting on your e-mail / phone call! My cell died & I lost your number. Drop me a line please when you get a chance....


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

So how was racing this past weekend. I hear most made it to the A main.
Good job.
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

ON ROAD starts Late Apr at Stream Hobby Shop.First race date will be announced when I know the dates at Debbies.It worked out good last year to run opposite their dates. This way off roaders and on roaders can race somewhere each week.
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Race season will be here before you know it
Rusty


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Mmmmmm. Pavement. Mmmmmm.


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Stream has a awesome asphalt set up. Lastplace Motorsports will be there, even if we do come in lastplace.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

:wave: :wave: ON ROAD SHOULD START 1st WEEK OF MAY
RUSTY


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Just received The Eagle Systems R/C car data recorder. They won't last long
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

As most of you know we use the H&R Block parking lot. Tax season ends 15 April so we can not run until after that date. My best guess is the first race will be 1 May but that is not set in stone. We race both off road and on road and we run on saturdays. We set the dates so that we are not running the same cars as Debbies RC on the same week end. This lets racers race once a week at one of the tracks.
If you need further info just give me a call at the shop.591-0720.
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*On Road Race Dates*

:wave: :wave: On Road Racing Dates at Stream Hobby Shop
May 1,15,29;June 12 & 16; July 17 & 31; Aug 14 & 28. Sep Oct to be announced. If you haven't raced at our Parking lot track you are missing out on the best on road track in the area. Very smooth surface and a good size. We have a good time racing. Very competitive but not to serious. Come on out and give us a try. I think you'll enjoy it.
For more info call 591-0720 or e-mail [email protected]
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Check out our up dated web site. STREAMHOBBYSHOP.COM


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*Racing starts soon*

On Road racing starts soon. The weather is getting nicer and the days longer.Spread the word. Tell everyone you see.
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Not Long Now


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

It's getting closer.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On Road starts 1 May


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Ill be there Rusty!

- DaveW


----------



## Shonuff (Nov 12, 2001)

oh man--old times.........

wheres ed with his spandex when you need him


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

LOL! I cant wait!! 

- DaveW


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a good question... what classes are we running?? Is it mod, 19t, or the dreaded stock class? Ill be working on motors this week before we move and wanted to know what to work on. Anyone got a clue on tires?

- DaveW


----------



## Shonuff (Nov 12, 2001)

normally stock, but ill run mod. 19t is pointless i am starting to realize. too many classes bad. just run mod dammit.(said with best eddie muphy as gumby impression)


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Aight, i can run stock, but all i have are GM3 motors i have left over from racing at Tidewater. My Monster motor is crap... its slower than a Mabuchi 380. I got stomped in stock at HTUSA last month. I got plenty of 19t and mods. LETS RUN!

- DaveW


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

first race at Stream 1 May


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Oh.... It's close now. Getting all the details in order.

As for classes. We'll start by running nitro touring, stock touring, and stock 1/12 if they show. We'll take it from there. 

I really don't want to see 35 racers broken into 10 different classes. I absolutely can't stand that. I think it hurts the racing substantially. You always end up with guys of vastly different skill levels in the mains, which equals real dull racing. Everybody will be finishing on their own laps instead of fighting for position. 

What I'd really like to see happen is good stock touring turnouts build, and build quickly until we can support a mod class as well, without making the other classes suffer. If 3 or more guys show, dead set on running mod or 19 turn, we'll let them run. BUT, I would rather influence those guys help build a strong existing class with closer racing.

As Jady already knows, I totally agree with him on the 19 turn thing. It's basically like stock class + a lap, give or take. Same kind of tuning. Same inequality among motors out of the package (machine wound). The biggest difference is that they aren't as novice friendly. Most every track that runs them (at the club level) has half the fast guys running 19, and the other half staying in stock. If you let qualifying sort out the mains instead of motor choice, you'll have closer racing. PERIOD.

I hope all of the racers can help promote the racing at Stream. It will make it more fun for everyone if we get some good turnouts. Get the word out guys. Help people get started racing. Tell them to come out and spectate, if they seem only mildly interested, just so they can idea how cool the hobby is. If everyone makes a solid effort to do this, everyone will benefit.

Lastly, I will be not be racing on-road at Stream. I will be providing assistance to Lisa with the race directing duties. We will be moving the computer, and scoring trackside (much needed IMO). I will be armed with a microphone to provide color commentary. Hopefully I will fare better than Dennis Miller did on Monday Night Football. This will be a new thing for me, so please bare with as I learn the ropes of heckling racers. I hope I don't make too much of a fool of myself, and if I do, I hope it is for the racer's benefit.

Lastly, we'll be shooting for closing the registration at 11:00 am, drivers meeting shortly after, and starting qualifying by noon at the latest.

That's my novel for the week.

See you trackside at Stream Saturday AM.

Chad


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

I can't say it any better .

Rusty


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

I would have to agree with Chad. Classes need to be restricted. It has been up to the track/race directors discretion from the beginning, so why has the trend been "whatever anyone wants to race?" Stock and Mod classes suffice, and separate the "fast" guys from the "slow" guys, providing there is enough racer base to divide. Even though i didnt get to turn any complete laps, i enjoyed getting to see everyone again, hanging out and remembering old times. I got Mod for buggy next Saturday, we ready for some rooster tails?

- Dave W


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*Transponders*

Stream Hobby Shop is missing two transponders. If you have one please give me a call. 591-0720
Rusty


----------



## michal101 (Sep 25, 2001)

Just checking to make sure that you guys are running onroad this Saturday, May15th??

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Sure enough Mike.


----------



## michal101 (Sep 25, 2001)

Chad,

Just a couple of questions.

1) What time does practice start?
2) What time does racing start?
3) How many qualifiers?

Mike


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Mike

Practice starts as soon as track is setup about 9AM
3 Qual and a Main Racing starts Noon at the latest.
Rusty
Stream Hobby Shop


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Racing 5-15 saturday. New laptop to keep score. We should have a great day!
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On Road saturday 29 May. Let's have another great turn out.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*at6 canopy*

I amlooking for an AT6 canopy


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Stream Hobby Shop will be On Road racing saturday May 29th. We will have raffle prizes for registerd racers. We might even have a cookout. Stream is the place to race 1/10 scale. We cater to 1/10 scale and smaller.Both the on road off road tracks are challenging but easy on your cars. We have a friendly staff and we welcome Racer's input. Give us a try,I think you will enjoy it.

We use Amb lapcounting & timing with J-lap program. A new laptop keeps eveything running. The team of Lisa & Chad make things fun with their smooth lap by lap racing commentary.

See You Saturday
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*Food*

We will be having a cook out.
Should we start an RC Car club?
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*On road racing saturday 29 May*

See above posts for more info
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On Road saturday 12 June

Rusty


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

*R/C Club*

Rusty,
What all would be involved in an r/c club? What I mean is, what would the club do that would be different that the average race day. I'm interested in it. Maybe we could have a small annual fee to join ($10 - $20) & put the money towards new track equipment or raffle off a T4 for club members or something.
Of course, we'd need cool hats, T-shirts & stickers...


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Do you guys only race Touring on Saturdays? What's your schedule like? Been awhile since I raced up there in Virginia and I'd like to head up sometime. Also, should I bring mod or stock? Catch yall L8Rz

Jimmy Mac


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey Jimmy! Currently its TC (electric and nitro) every other Saturday, with offroad filling in the other weekends. The most popular class is stock, and there is enough for a good sized A and B main. Chad and Rusty are trying to keep it simple, and encourage racers to group into common classes, hoping to help the turn-outs grow. The parking lot is in good shape, and prepped for pebble-free excitement. Preglued CS-27's work well, and everyone runs them, again trying to stick with the keeping it simple motto, but any rubber tire combo is allowed, only foams are excluded. There is plenty of power, chairs, and space to pit. You will need to bring a table and extension cord. Quite a few of us have tents, so i am sure we could squeeze ya in from the sun! Lookin forward to seein ya man!

- DaveW


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Are we racing today Rusty? Did the rain ruin our day AGAIN?

- DaveW


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Foams for nitro. Rubber for ele.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Next on road will be 26 jun.


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

1st Annual Sedan Jam!!!

Saturday, July 10th.... Sunday is the rain date.

There will be two classes, and two classes only.

Stock Electric Sedan
Nitro Sedan

This a board barriered parking lot track with a roughly 160' straight and close to 500' run line. 

There will be tech for Stock Sedan.

Stock sedan requires ROAR legal and approved stock motors. Sedan bodies.....Rubber tires are also necessary. Expect some motors to be torn down for inspection.

Nitro Sedan will be fairly open. Sedan Body obviously, but if you feel a 5 port engine or something crazy will help your laptimes, have at it. Nitro sedan will have a 20 minute A main, 15 minute B main, 10 minute C main, then 5 minute from there down. There will be one bump up from each main.


Track can provide power and plenty of chairs, but you will need to bring tables. Bring some shade if you have it also.

We do have track transponders, but personal transponders are very welcome.

The layout will be brand new for this event, so don't fear the local advantage.

Track should be open for practice by 9 am.... Possibly sooner. Registration will close at 11am. The three rounds of qualifying will begin at noon. It will be Ifmar qualifying, with your one fastest round being the one that counts.

There will of course be trophies, We're still finalizing how many. We'll be raffling some goodies, and grilling some food. If you finish dead last, you'll still have a good time.

Entry will be $20

If you want to get a handle on our surface and way of doing things before the Sedan Jam, our next On Road club race is June 26th.



See you there guys


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn, sucks that you guys run on the same weekend as our Points Series down here. But I may end up skipping the Series to make this race. What's your track location up there? Maybe I can talk some guys into come up. Been looking for a "Road Trip".. :hat: So you just may see me up there.....

Jimmy Mac


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

You should definately try to make it, Jimmy. We've been having good turnouts for club races, so I imagine it will be pretty good for this. I'm sure you'll know half the people there or more. It'll be good times.


10015 Jefferson Avenue
Newport News, VA. 23605 
Phone no: (757) 591-0720 

Via I-64: Take Exit 263A - "James River Bridge"/Mercury blvd. Go 3 miles to Jefferson Avenue. Turn right on Jefferson and go 6 lights to Main Street. We're just past Big Al's Muffler on corner of Main and Jefferson.

From Norfolk / Portsmouth via Monitor-Merrimack on I-664:
Take Jefferson Avenue Exit. turn left on Jefferson Ave and continue for 3.7 miles. At 6 lights past Mercury Blvd, look for Big Al's Muffler on left at corner of Jefferson and Main st.


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

*Sedan Jam*

That's gonna be awesome! Great idea guys. I'm looking forward to it.
Any thoughts on a concours judging & trophy or some other prize? I think a rule should be that if there was a concours event & one entered a body, he or she would have to race said body at least once during the event. There are some talented painters around & it would be cool to show off a little & really see what people can do. Hell, that may be my only chance for a trophy, hee hee.
As far as the motor rule, my Epic Binary 2 Pro isn't ROAR or IFMAR legal is it?
I like it, but that thing sucks the juice & runs very hot, even with the correct (underpowered in my opinion) gearing. Let me know for sure, okay? I've had my eye on a Monster Stock anyway. Rusty, do you have any in stock?


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Binaries are not legal. There are a few Monster's in stock right now.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks Chad, I'll hopefully be getting up a group to come up. We have 2 throwout races for our series. I'm sure they can spare one for this race...

Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey EmptyCan, if ya like the Binary, you can use the new Epic Roar Stock motor. It's only 2 magnet, but it has the same armature as the Binary (only drill balanced). These arms have 4 less laminates than the Monster Stock for more RPM. And they are now Roar Approved.


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Jimmy,

Just tell your crew that they have to step it up at the 'Wood so they can afford the throwouts. LOL.

Keep us posted about Rosewood, too. I've yet to run on the outdoor track down there. Will definately be making the trip at least once this season.


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

Cool. I'll definately be looking into that. Thanks, KilRuf!


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*Trophy Race 10 July*

TROPY RACE TROPY RACE Saturday 10 July. Call Stream Hobby Shop for more info


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Jady... i painted a new TC body. I had mercy on yours, be nice to mine at the Trophy Race! It has to last... you know how i hate to paint. Also, no more motor work ok? I hate whippin out the lathe... and lookin all over the track for the stickers to my TC body... I got spanked by you AND Melvin in the same day... i wonder when Losi will represent the TC ranks at Stream... 

Chad... do you plan on partaking of the festivities in the dirt this weekend? You need to play man. I plan to play a little... but i may not race. Depends on the tire issue. I got minipins and step pins... everything else has hard inserts. I need to get the B4 dirty... it looks too pretty. Needs a sprinkle of dirt here and there to make it feel loved. Jady, your B4 has an old body like mine... its ON! LOL

Everyone else... 'sup.



-DaveW


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

KilRuf said:


> Hey EmptyCan, if ya like the Binary, you can use the new Epic Roar Stock motor. It's only 2 magnet, but it has the same armature as the Binary (only drill balanced). These arms have 4 less laminates than the Monster Stock for more RPM. And they are now Roar Approved.


Actually it is a different arm than the Binary and Monster arm.
The Monster arm is 40 laminations and meets the 64" wire length rule
The Binary has 36 laminations and is short of 64" that is one of the reasons why it was not approved.
The New Epic Roar stock is 38 laminations and meets the 64" rule. 2 magnets and drilled balance and will have more RPM than the Monster with minimal torque loss.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah, I just found that out recently (hearsay). "But" my Epic Roar Stock has 36 laminations.. not 38. I've had it for awhile (probably first batch or something). But I have a picture to prove it... This motor was drilled too deep. Kinda like a Fantom Stock. I ended up tossing the laminations off the motor.

Well guys, looks like I'll still be heading up there for the Trophy Race. Still bringing a couple friends along. But this time I'll be bring the Yokomo SD. Finally got the car to handle good with some speed this time. So hopefully yall won't embarrass me too bad...  It'll be good see'n yall once again.

Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

My Monster has 40... and my Binary has 36. Maybe I got an early version or a fluke. This is my Binary...


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Dave.... I always race off-road.... I just can't spectate for that. I have a lot of fun with the microphone for on-road, though. Now Dave I've heard about this so-called buggy you own, but I'm starting to have my doubts of it's existance. This B4 of yours, it is for racing, right? Cough, cough.  Oh, don't bother with the steps, mini pins maybe, but steps suck at Stream. Actually, we've had all kinds of tires work well at Stream, even with firm inserts. Holeshots and x-2000's are always better there with firm inserts, but not blue or overstuffed inserts. Gray pro-line or Trinity work well.

This Sedan Jam thing is getting closer now. The trophies are in the shop as we speak.... They're just sitting there, glistening. Each one yearning to find a new home. There are trophies for first through fifth in each of the A's, First through third in each of the B-mains. The grill will be going all day with free food for the racers (donations for the cook will gladly be accepted, however).


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Jimmy,

Very cool that you'll be able to make it. Mighty kind of you too, considering your local track is one of the sweetest pieces of asphault on the east coast. Us with our meager parking lot and all.  

Who you bringing with you?

Have you got that SD handling well with rubber tires? Or just foam? Different game up here. Haha.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Why? Are Foams allowed? Rubber tire asphalt only down here baby!! I just took home the Region 3 Stock TC Championship with my SD. So I may just bring that down. I don't know if you know the guy and his boy that I'm coming up there with. But I've been goin up there with them for the past few times I've been recently. Hank and his son Joseph. I may be bringing Chris J as well. He's been getting faster and faster each week. I'm trying to talk Steve B into goin. Plus a few other fast guys as well. But we'll see. I hope to see a few of them this weekend and find out.

I'm looking forward to coming up there. Just can't wait. Different track... different people... different atmosphere. Change is good! Plus 2 weeks after your race I have the TCS up in Maryland to attend to. 2 road trips in one month.. not bad....

Here's my Yok....

Well catch yall soon!

Jimmy Mac


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Trophy Race 10 July. Call Stream 757-591-0720


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Question about the track.. Is it asphalt or concrete? Just trying to figure out what to expect. Is it like Hobbytown? Same but smoother? Well catch yall in a week....

JMac


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

The track is asphalt. It's honestly about the same surface as Hobbytown, but the layout will be considerably larger. Wood barriers, fairly flowing layout (not a bunch of 180's). The straight will be roughly 160' leading into a large sweeper. After the sweeper, who knows ? :devil: The layout will be brand new and unique for this race.

Don't forget tables and extension cords. Also, shade if you have it. We have plenty of chairs, however. The prime pit spots under the shade tree will probably fill early.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

I posted the Sedan Jam on the RC Car Action forums for you guys. Some of the locals here were asking about it. So I just tossed all the info I know on there. Hope you guys don't mind..


----------



## axrayed1 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hay can anybody tell me what tire compond you'll are running on the nitro cars I'm thanking of comming up sense jimmy didn't invite me I'll invite myself
thanks for any help.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Mark, I did... you said you were busy... goin to Richmond instead...  So take that! Come on down! Bring Kevin and Stan and whoever else....


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

axrayed... I believe most have used around 40 all around. But, I've seen guys use virtually everything, from 35's to 45's with success. It's fairly average to asphault that we clean/ blow off very thouroughly. We don't use syrup or VHT. Hope that helps.

It's almost time, and the weather forecast looks great.


----------



## axrayed1 (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Bodido still trying to make up my mind what to do sat.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Flip a coin....


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

Man, I really hate that I had to miss the Sedan Jam. My lovely wife was sick again, so I needed to be with her. Some of you know of her health problems. Anyway, I had pre-registered & meant to call to take myself off the list, but got tied up & forgot. I hope nothing was held up because of that, waiting for me to show up or anything. I doubt it, but it was a concern.
Anyway, someone should post the winners for us unfortunates that didn't get to participate to see.
Well, there's always next year. Looking forward to some off-road action next weekend, hopefully.
Congrats to everyone who walked away with a trophy!


----------



## RodneyRacer (Nov 4, 2001)

Hey guys 


I just wanted to say that we had a great time at the Sedan Jam setup was a bit different but thats racing. You guys put on a great show and we always knew when our heats were starting so battery charging was not a problem. I know I will come up again just let us know of any races especially carpet.

Thanks again
Rodney Mull


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

I have to say the event was good times and went off without a glitch. Rusty, Chad and Lisa all worked hard to make things go so well, including the guys behind the scenes in the shop providing parts and support for everyone. There was plenty of competition in electric, with no main easily won. Nitro was a tire battle, the 30 minute main taking its toll on a few. The food was excellent as always, and those that prepared it are so appreciated. I think the whole package made for a great racing experience, one i was glad to attend. Lets do it again!!! Hopefully then Chad can participate in the festivities! Until then, my TC is going to the shop for a rebuild... there is always more speed to be found! 

- DaveW


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Read up on the Car Action forums.. looks like the Rosewood trophy race will be around October 9th. Same format as the "Jam". Stock Touring and Nitro Touring only. Trophies 1-5th for Amains, and plaques for Bmain winners. Races starting at Noon like yall asked. I'll post up more info when I find out more.

Jimmy Mac


----------



## Steve Beasley (Jul 14, 2004)

Jady and Chad, I think the regionals the weekend of the 25th of September. The track can be seen at www.thebadlandsrc.com. hope to see you guys there. I might see if my traveling buddy is up to the Hobbytown race if I can go.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

ON ROAD Saturday 24 July 

Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Another great Saturday of racing. It just does not get any better.

Rusty


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

Man, you guys are hard-core! I figured we'd be rained out. I should have called, I actually had the weekend off & the Mrs. was feeling okay. Oh well, I'd rather play in the dirt next weekend. The way my luck runs, I won't be able to make it though. I'll surely try...


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

There will not be any on racing this saturday 7 aug. Hobbytown in VA BCh is having a trophy race and most of the regulars will be there.
Good luck to those who race and bring home a few of the thophies.
Next onroad will be 21 Aug 
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*Labor Day Week end*

Next on road will be 21 AUG.
Labor Day Week end 4 Sep will also be On road. Come join us for Racing Food and Fun. Raffles 
Rusty


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Taken from the HT thread:

I would like to see a Tidewater Saturday Asphalt Series. Races would rotate between Ht Va Beach, Stream & Debbie's. The racers would compete for points, not the tracks. We have a lot of good options and I would like to see all the tracks included. Sunday races would be independent. Ht Newport News and Debbie's could have there own Sunday races.

Any input???

Lastplace or should I say FirstPlace B Main!!!!


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

Sounds like a great idea. HTUSA allows foams in electric classes though. Stream HS stepped up, and does not. There would have to be a compliance in the rules to make it consistent/cost effective and fair for everyone at each track. If you notice, the competition is closer at Stream than at HTUSA when foams are allowed. Same people, but those that can, make the best of foams and check out from the field. It can be very discouraging for others. Dunno about you but, im all for a larger crowd of racers that feel they can be competitive against 10 year veterans. 

- DaveW


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm with you, Dave...


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

A point series would certainly be fun, no question. But there are several hurdles to overcome. 

In electric, the tire issue is a big one. We at Stream, want to stick to (haha..... pun) rubber tires for several reasons. They are much cheaper to run on a week to week basis for club racing, because they flat out last. You buy some takeoff 27's and run em for weeks.... No gluing, no truing. Just bolt em on. They are included with many kits (good for newbies). They don't chunk (very good for newbies). The racing is very close with them (good for everyone). If foams were allowed, you would have to run them, or spend all your track time letting the guys by who are running them, so they can lap you multiple times. 

If we (Stream) would do this, we'd have to do it utilizing Saturdays only. You can currently race on Saturdays at Stream and Sundays at Hobbytown. Why would we want to disrupt that? Currently Stream isn't open on Sunday. Rusty works six days a week, ten hours a day or more. I guess he's just too lazy to work any more than that.  That's sarcasm, btw...... Basically we'd have to do it using our current schedule.

Also, is a point series an actual draw? This is a serious question. I've discussed point series' in the past with racers, and most respond with an EHH. Some are enthusiastic, but many aren't. Would we want to do it just for the sake of seeing who can generate the most points, or would we want to award prizes, trophies, etc....? Decent prizes and trophies cost. And the margins from race entries versus cost aren't near as good as many think. Entries would have to be higher than the $10 that Stream and others charge.

These aren't hurdles that can't be cleared, but they are there, none the less.

Constuctive ideas?


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

First of all i would like to recognize Chad as a Hobbytalk Elder Statesman... hows that for hating your next birthday bud?? : ) 

I say we just keep on going with what we have. It isnt a bad thing by far. Definitely nothing a points series could improve. In the past a points type race has definitely run racers away from race nights. As if coming to the track for the normal competition isnt enough, you add the weekly "big race" feel that can really suck the fun out of it. I am guilty of it myself, pushing the envelope every week, and pushing locals out the door. This does NOT however mean i will run Mabuchi motors. But it DOES mean i love coming to Stream to race, hang out, and help those who ask questions. No BS, just pass out the hotdogs and hamburgers, discuss and laugh about the sh!t your wife gave you for the "girlfriend" statement over the intercom last weekend (LOL), helping the next guy with power to make for an awesome main, and try to figure out why little Chad from HTUSA holds his mouth all funny while he drives. (?) Im just thankful to have a place to race. Everything else is a bonus.

- DaveW


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

I don't get a chance to race very often but again, I'm with you Dave.


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

That younger Chad dude does always have his mouth hangin wide open while racing. He makes some funny faces. My brother does tha same playing quake and doom and other fps's. It's pretty funny. I can't hate too much, though. Chad's noticably faster every time I see him run. He also runs real clean now, as far as I can tell. He started kind of brutal, imo. But he shows some real courtesy now. I wish he'd race at Stream more.


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Enough talking. I say lets race. Saturday is race day. It will not rain. It is written! Get the cars, fill the tanks, start the engines and let's go. The best race program is ready to go. 

4 September will be on road again. This is Labor Day weekend and we are going to have a cookout. It will also be Stream Customer Appreciation Day. Fun, Food, Racing, Door Prizes, Sales throughtout the store. Lets end the summer with a great time.Pass the word to all your racer friends.

Rusty


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Tomorrow it's ON. The weather looks good, but it looks like we'll have to move through the program rather quickly. I know there are a bunch of folks ready to get some racing in since the weather hasn't really allowed it here recently. Should be good times. I hope to have the track set up fairly early, and to begin qualifying at 12 sharp. MMMM, racing.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey guys,

To anyone who is interested in running the 2nd annual NORCAR Halloween Classic in Cleveland, OH this year, here is the entry form. 
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.co...n%20Classic.doc

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann:thumbsup:


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey Guys!

Is there any OnRoad action up in VA this weekend? Just looking for a place to race.

Oh and Rosewoods Trophy Race will be October 16th. Not sure on full details yet. But I'm gonna get him to start the races at noon for you out of towners. Anyways, just letting yall know.

Jimmy Mac


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On Road Saturday 4 Sept

Customer Appreciation Day
Saturday 4 Sept
Food , Door Prizes, Sales throughout the store
Come join us for a fun day of Racing.


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

::: doing EXTREME happy dance ::: TC4! TC4! TC4! TC4! Rusty, can i preorder when you have a price?? 

- DaveW


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

$12,735.56 each. How many do you want?
Rusty
There may be a rebate????


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

TC4 $309.99. Taking orders now.

Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

That is the wrong price for tc4.

Rusty


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

It will be much cheaper than that, I'm sure. Hehe. I bet if you do the EXTREME happy dance in the store, you might be able to get an extra dollar off.


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

JUST A FRIKKEN DOLLAR?!   Well we will SEE if i ever dance for you guys AGAIN! 

Again a great day at the track, despite the intruding wetness.  

Nevermind. 

From now on i will read what i type before i hit enter.

- DaveW


----------



## Animystc (May 9, 2003)

*happy dance*

If he does the extreme happy dance, you may have to replace alot of broken merchandise.


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

another awesome day of racing!


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

The TC4 didn't look that different from the TC3 when I just glanced at a picture of it. Not a complete redesign like the B3 & B4 anyway. Will there be a conversion kit available like with the B2 & B3?
I may sell my TC3 & all my on-road stuff all together & get a chassis so I can do some gas stadium truck racing. I like doin' it in the dirt better anyway. Anyone interested in a well maintained, extensively hopped up TC3?
The new dirt track looks awesome, by the way. I can't wait to try it out. I'll be out of town next weekend though...


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Mika & XracerX,
Here are the web sites for real racing in Tiderwater.

http://www.tidewatersportscarclub.com/

http://www.odr-scca.org/

I think Tidewater runs at Little Creek.


----------



## x Racer x (Jan 2, 2003)

LASTPLACE: Thanks alot for the info! Ill be sure and check it out.  

- DaveW


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*TC-4 Price*

The new TC-4 Will be $221.99
Place your order now.
Rusty


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey guys, just posted some info about the race on the East Coast Shoot-Out Thread.... check it out..

Jimmy Mac


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

We'll get back on topic with toy cars after this, I swear guys..... Dave, Melvin.... Read, enjoy:

http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=775280


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Why not just use Mikuni's?


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road saturday

Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

rACING sATURDAY but it will most likely rain. I will be here by 8am. You can call.

Rusty591-0720


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

IT RAINED


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

There will be no racing saturday 2 OCT

Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Off Road Trophy Race Saturday 23 Oct.

Rusty


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

yea, 40% chance of rain, to bad, Stream has the best on-road set up in Tidewater


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

it rained


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Rusty,

Are we racing Saturday 10-16 ????


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Yes we can race until mid december


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

whoops...here comes the "R" word


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

"R"USTY


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On road saturday Oct 30

Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On Road Saturday 30 Oct. The only outdoor track still running in The Tidewater area.

Rusty
757-591-0720


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On Road Saturday 30 Oct. The only outdoor track still running in The Tidewater area.

Rusty
757-591-0720


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

On Road Saturday 6 NOV. The only outdoor track still running in The Tidewater area.

Rusty
757-591-0720


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Hmmm I wonder if I can get anyone to do a road trip with me this Saturday?? Hmmm
I take it that it'll be Stock TC and Nitro?


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Racing has ended for the year. Thanks to all .See you next season.

Running indoor call us about cars and parts.

Rusty
Stream


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

TC4s arrive this week

Rusty
Stream Hobby shop


----------



## Shonuff (Nov 12, 2001)

cold = bad


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*Stream raceway*

Check us out at trinty tech talk Stream raceway, Where to race
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Check us out at trinty tech talk Stream raceway, Where to race
Rusty


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Off road starts 19 Mar on road early May


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

ON ROAD starts early May


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

Anyone have any idea when racing will resume @ Stream, on or off-road?


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

I hear racing has resumed up at Stream's excellent on-road track. I'll dust off the ol' TC3 & see you all there this saturday, provided my band is not practicing. We are supposed to start recording this weekend, but I don't know when yet.
I have only raced once this season up at Hobbytown & I must say, it didn't go very well. I had a good time though.
Support your local bands!!


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Stream Hobby Shop races almost every Saturday weather permitting.
We run on a smooth asphalt parking lot located behind the store and use amb lap counting with the J-Lap program.
Entry fee: $10.00 for one class, $5.00 for each additional class.
A/C power is on site.
Restaurant only feet away.
Qual. starts at 12 noon.
Rusty
757-591-0720
e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Stream Hobby Shop races almost every Saturday weather permitting.
We run on a smooth asphalt parking lot located behind the store and use amb lap counting with the J-Lap program.
Entry fee: $10.00 for one class, $5.00 for each additional class.
A/C power is on site.
Restaurant only feet away.
Qual. starts at 12 noon.
Rusty
757-591-0720
e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

*Stream Hobby Shop,Newport News,Va Asphalt Parking Lot Racing*

*Stream Hobby Shop,Newport News,Va Asphalt Parking Lot Racing* 
Stream Hobby Shop,Newport News,Va Asphalt Parking Lot Racing 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We are RACING Saturday September 10
I will be here at 8:30am with coffee and doughnuts for those who get here early. I WILL BE HERE.
Now for the good part. Gasoline is at $3.00 plus per gallon so we have reduced the entry fee to just $5.00. Race one or more classes and it is still just $5.00. Spend $10.00 in the store and race for FREE.

Shane, Chad and Keith have new nitros and want to race.
So spread the word to come and race at the largest outdoor racetrack in the Newport News/Norfolk area.

We race on a smooth asphalt parking lot located behind the store and use amb lap counting with the J-Lap program.
A/C power is on site.
Restaurant only feet away.
Qual. starts at 12 noon.

Rusty
Call or E-mail to Pre register
757-591-0720
e-mail:[email protected]
Stream Hobby Shop where the racer is always in 1st Place.
​


----------



## EmptyCanRacing (Feb 9, 2003)

AARGH! I missed out on that one. Gotta check my e-mail more often. Was that a one time thing, or will you be racing regularly while the weather allows? (I heard that) there wasn't any racing for awhile there, right? Any chance of a trophy race this year?


----------

